# Consola de Luces LX800



## DJ DRACO (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, al parecer en este foro no se habla mucho de consolas, ni de audio ni de luces.

Y yo particularmente me intereso mucho en ese tema pues son instrumentos muy importantes a la hora de trabajar con sonido e iluminación escénica...

Mi idea es postear el diseño completo de una MiniConsola de Luces LX800 con efectos, flash strobo, dimmers, secuenciador, etc.

El tema es que lo baje de internet (no recuerdo la página) y quisiera saber si alguien con un poco más de experiencia puede ayudarme (ayudarnos a los que quieran armarla) a unir un poco todas las imágenes..

De a poco debemos ir diseñando los circuitos en PCB para armarla.

Tambíen quería proponer el diseño (no armado pues sería un tanto cara) de una consola analógico-digital-virtual, para sonido.
La idea es la siguiente:

1) 32 entradas analógicas
2) conversores analógico-digital de 24 Bits como mínimo
3) busses hacia bancos de ecualización, volumen y efectos
4) etapa de conversión de todos esos datos a datos serie para ir a la PC mediante USB
5) tabajarlo todo desde un programa (diseñado por algún programador JAVA) desde la PC.

saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

Yo hace tiempo que he estado trabajando en hacer un programa para PIC con varias secuencias preprogramadas para controlar luces

el problema es que el pic no puede sacar valores analógicos, y si usamos conversores DAC perdemos muchos canales

Porcierto eso de LX800 lo has sacado de algún sitio?
porque yo tengo un LC4800

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 14, 2009)

En todas las imágenes en la esquina superior izquierda aparece un loguito que dice:

"esp" recuadrado con el mismo tipo de linea y color.

La idea es que la consola ya esta basicamente diseñada, con todo y sus circuitos internos.
No utiliza microcontroladores
El único circuito que me llama mucho la atención es el del Dimmer, pues tienen entradas para:
+12Vcc, -12Vcc, 0-10Vcc (parece entrada analogica), Rampa, y GND...y tienen 5 salidas

por eso necesito de gente que tenga más idea y que vayamos armando esta consola de a poco.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

eso de 0-10Vcc será la entrada de señal analógica, creo que era el protocolo que se utilizaba para estas cosas antes de inventar el DMX

aún no he entendido que es lo que quieres hacer, diseñar una consola de audio o de luces y construirla?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 14, 2009)

Quiero construir la de luces...

y por otro lado diseñar la de sonido.


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola DJ DRACO, debe ser de Rodd Elliot, como siempre, excelente diseño. Es una consola analógica, los 0-10V es la tensión de control. El dimmer enciende más o menos por comparación entre la tensión de control y una rampa, sincronizada por el cruce por cero de la tensión de la línea de 220V. De allí que en el "dimmer" haya en el operacional + - 12V para la alimentación del mismo, 10V de control (va al potenciómetro) y "rampa", que es la onda diente de sierra sincronizada con la red.  Existen actualmente un montón de consolas analógicas con entrada 0-10V, ésta es del tipo  "doble escena", se utiliza para teatro, donde hay una puesta de luces "A" y para pasar a la "B" la programás con los potenciómetros "B" y movés los masters de una, cambiando todas las luces al mismo tiempo. Con tiempo me animo a hacer el dibujo completo, pero el tema PICs paso, yo soy de la época del tren a vapor y la tele a válvulas... Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> .............El único circuito que me llama mucho la atención es el del Dimmer, pues tienen entradas para:
> +12Vcc, -12Vcc, 0-10Vcc (parece entrada analogica), Rampa, y GND...y tienen 5 salidas.... ..


Algunos comentarios del sistema por aquí
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## Nico17 (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El tema es que lo baje de internet (no recuerdo la página)


 
Por si a alguien le interesa esta es la pagina: http://sound.whsites.net/project62.htm

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2009)

Acá mando un dibujo para un sólo canal, como para ir viendo las conexiones principales. Saludos C


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 15, 2009)

Si si, entiendo lo del dimmer....pues obviamente es controlado por bajas tensiones y de continua...cuando otros dimmers son directos a la red electrica..

entonces estas diciendo que ese circuito con operacional y optoacoplador es el dimmer?

no lo conocia..disculpen la ignorancia.

ahora ya tengo otro tipo de idea sobre como diseñar del todo el PCB completo..

muchas gracias a todos...sigan los aportes por favor

saludos

Hola de nuevo...

alguien podría ayudarme a entender lo siguiente:

hay 1 esquema de llaves selectoras (imagen 1), las cuales se aprecian a la izquierda de la consola (imagen 2), pero luego hay otro esquema electronico (imaen 3) donde estan los potenciómetros (que deben ser usados para los dimmer creo), en el cual aparecen 10 swichtes normal abierto, que parecen habilitar o no un pulso directo de 10Vcc, como para disparar el flash...

...en tanto a eso, en la visa de la consola (imagen 2) solo se ven sobre los potes los 8Led's indicadores de ese destello...mas no veo los botones.

saludos.

Nueva Edición: Ahora que veo bien...los puntos negros no son led's son los switches...habria que agregar los 8 led's indicadores o no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 15, 2009)

Paece que esos 8 led's están a la izquierda, junto con los interruptores


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 15, 2009)

No no, ya encontré mi propia respuesta...

al parecer la idea es la siguiente: Mirando la imagen de la consola...

1) a la izquierda hay 8 interruptores y sus led's indicadores (esta etapa solo enciende o apaga 8 luces)

2) hacia el centro estan los potenciómetros de A y B (estos se utilizan para los Dimmers)

3) en el centro arriba hay 8 pulsadores normal abierto (utilizados para encender por completo las lámparas de A como de B, pero sin perturbar la posición de Dimmer que tenían antes)

4) al centro derecha...hay una pequeña llave con 2 potes...(los potes son los másters de A y B y la pequeña llave invierte a B...es decir, si al subir el pote subia la luz, al mover esa llava a "rev" pasará todo lo contrario)

5) el sector derecho esta obviamente reservado para la parte del Chaser (secuenciador), para los audioritmicos y para los stroboscópicos.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola amigos míos...amantes de la electrónica y las consolas...

acá les traigo un nuevo archivo comprimido, con los esquemas electronicos, algunos PCB empezados, los archivos de texto empezados en ingles y español, y una hoja de excel 2007 con la lista de materiales empezada...

con esa lista de materiales nos damos cuenta que no será nada barata nuestra consola con sus respectivos racks de potencia.

saludos.

nota: los PCB yo loa hago en Paint...por eso no son como los hechos con eagle, PCB wizard etc...


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 28, 2009)

esto que estas haciendo es muy bueno, hace una media hora estaba preguntando por algo asi en el foro.. conta como va el proyecto... la verdad a mi se me hace un lio el tema del pcb... uffff.  y la verdad estoy ajustado de dinero y no me podria permitir fallas... asi que voy a esperar a ver el proyecto mas adelantado...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2009)

Ya lo estoy adelantando bastante, peeero, mi problema es que no trabajo con programas como el eagle o proteus...entonces los pcb los hago a mano y eso toma demasiado tiempo...

sería maravilloso si algún usuario muy canchero con esos programitas hiciera los mismos pcb que yo subo comprimidos en .rar, en imagenes de paint, pero en programas como el eagle o proteus asi todos pueden utilizarlos.

la consola esta muy buena por el reducido tamaño, y yo estoy haciendo algunos agregados...por ejemplo: agregué unos 7 efectos para el Chaser (secuenciador), así podemos lograr muchos efectos sin cambiar las luces de posición.


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 30, 2009)

el otro dia vi un muchacho trabajando con luces, tenia una consolita tipo dimmer, pequeña, la compro hecha,no tenia efectos, pero si unas 20 salidas y la etapa de potencia de la consola, estaba aparte en un rack de madera, con posibilidad de usar trifasica para dividir las cargas, el rack si era grande, se ve que tambien le conectaba segun el show algun otro aparato de manejo en las entradas, y con tremendo arsenal, tarbajaba con 12 par 56 puestos de a par.... asi que solo trabajo con 6 dimmer...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 30, 2009)

Sinceramente, te va  salir mucho más barato una consola dmx básica y un power pack de segunda mano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2009)

si, obvio, pero las DMX según entiendo están controladas por microcontroladores, son digitales...y esta es analógica...

es para los amantes de la electrónica analógica.

si consigo algún esquema de dmx completita, el rack de potencia lo hacemos a gusto...pero el dmx no es fácil de conseguir ni de programar


----------



## gervit (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola gente como va? Gracias a todos por todo lo que aprendi con sus aportes en esta pagina.
Me interesa mucho el tema luces ya que trabajo en un centro cultural y me encargo de la iluminacion.
Asique me uno en este pryecto y en lo que pueda ayudar.
Lo que arne fue el manolator, una interface para usar la pc via dmx con una potencia de luces. Hice varias pruebas y funciona bastante bien.
No hace falta una pc demasiado nueva, anda bien con pc viejitas y lentas.
Y los programas ( software de control) estan bastante bueno, porque se pueden hacer secuencias y sino uasr simplemente como dimer.
Lo unico que se complica cuando se quiere dimerizar en vivo ( teatro por ejemplo), ya que con el raton ( mouse) se hace media lenta la cosa y es un problema que necesito resolver y por eso esta bueno lo de hacer una consola a mi me vendria bien. 
Pero tambien depende el uso que le quieran dar, con una pc se puede resolver el tema en algunos casos y estoy hablando de pc que ya se descartan.
Tambien arme un circuito para pasar dmx a analogico, lo que se llama demultiplexor creo. 
Lo que si se necesita saber algo de pic para hacer todo esto y lo que veo aca es que quieren algo analogico.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Dic 30, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> sería maravilloso si algún usuario muy canchero con esos programitas hiciera los mismos pcb que yo subo comprimidos en .rar, en imagenes de paint, pero en programas como el eagle o proteus asi todos pueden utilizarlos.




loko yo te ayudo! aqui te dejo la pcb q hice del filtro pasabajos..
espero que sea de ayuda.. 
saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2009)

Muy bien kaká....y muchas gracias a todos los que aportan...

mi idea es la siguiente, para los 8 filtros utilicé simplemente 2 TL084 que son operacionales cuadrafónicos...de esa manera en 1 de los Tl hice el grave y los 3 que le siguen...y en el otro hice los 3 filtros siguientes y el agudo para finalizar.

todo eso quedó en una pcb bastante pequeña, la cual ya estoy fusionando con el mezclador y preamplificador de audio...

el cual también alimentará el strobo y secuenciador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...para los 8 filtros utilicé simplemente 2 TL084 que son operacionales cuadrafónicos......


No son cuadrafónicos, son cuádruples.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2009)

si, son 4 operacionales en 1 solo chip...pero si hablamos de que los utilizaré para sonido...ya se hace cuadrafónico....o no?



En breve voy a subir el esquema del pre y filtros para el S2L, y tambíen la parte de secuenciador y stroboscópio, con el generador de pulsos y los 7 efectos...

todos esos pcb estan hechos en paint y funcionan bien...pero si alguien quiere ir pasandolos a eagle o similar...bienvenido será...


----------



## gervit (Ene 6, 2010)

Como va Dj Draco? Ya armaste la consola? Quiero armarla pero ¿Sera posible ampliarla a 12 canales en vez de 8?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

Si revisas los circuitos te vas a dar cuenta de que podés armarla de cuantos canales quieras...

el autor la diseñó asi simplemente porque los puertos DB15 tienen pines suficientes para la alimentación, la tierra y 8 a 10 canales...pero podés hacer algunas modificaciones y hacerla de 12 o más canales.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 7, 2010)

> Si revisas los circuitos te vas a dar cuenta de que podés armarla de cuantos canales quieras...


 
Más concretamente, de cuantos canales puedas pagar

la etapa de potencia no va a resultar nada barata, si sólo quieres encender y apagar las luces pero necesitas muchos canales, se podría utilizar relés

Saludos


----------



## gervit (Ene 7, 2010)

La etapa de potencia ya la tengo y es de 12 canales, es con entrada analogica, en verdad no es mia, es del lugar donde trabajo, un centro cultural.
Y en verdad necesito dimerizar porque es para teatro, ademas de recitales y otras cosas.
Tambien me interesa la parte de secuenciador y audioritmica.
En cuanto pueda empiezo a armarla, realmente me interesa y la necesito, la que tengo ya esta muy viejita y gastada.
Tambien estoy investigando el sistema dmx y he realizado un par de circuitos para pc y funcionan por si a alguno le interesa.
MuchaS GRACIAS.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

Si necesitas dimmerizarla o atenuar luces....la idea de la etapa de potencia es que necesitas optoacoplador con triac (optotriac) y la parte del triac que va corriendo el ángulo de conducción a medida que le entra esa señal analógica del dimmer.

esos circuitos tenés que armarlos y no son baratos...o si bien tu etapa de potencia tiene esas características sólo tenés que armar:

12 - potes con resistencias y transistores
12 - circuitos dimmer con la entrada de 12vcc, -12vcc, 10vcc, 0vcc y rampa y listo.

saludos.


----------



## gervit (Ene 8, 2010)

Si mi idea es armar una consola de 12 canales y 2 escenas, con salida analogica ( 0-10 v.) como la que tengo ahora en uso, que esta muy desgastada.
Tambien me gustaria agregarle audiorritmico, secuenciador, etc.
y si habria alguna forma de que almacene mas escenas estaria estupendo pero eso no se si se va a poder.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2010)

Hoola nuevamente, voy reviviendo el hilo para que no muera esta hermosa área de la electrónica que son las consolas...sobretodo de luces que no son las más comunes y habituales.

Respecto de la LX-800 ya la modifiqué bastante y ahora sí estoy diseñando los nuevos PCB's.

Entre las modificaciones tenemos:

El secuenciador en lugar de hacerlo con un CD4017 (lo cual nos dá sólo 1 secuencia definida e invariable) lo haré con un pequeño circuito con el PIC16F84A el cual tiene 8 canales de salida en el Puerto-B, y 16 efectos seleccionables desde 4 llaves en el Puerto-A...los 16 efectos son fácilmente modificables.

Todas las salidas del secuenciador, del audio-rítmico etc, se potencian con ULN2803 lo cual nos dá las salidas invertidas...por ende los led's y las etapas optoacopladas se conectan al revés, la salida del ULN2803 al cátodo y el anodo con un resistor limitador directo a +Vcc.

subo la carpeta comprimida con lo q tengo hasta el momento...esta incluido lo del PIC.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2010)

Gente, en cuanto al tema de la consola, ya esta resuelta y con todas las mejoras posibles...pero me surgió una más:

El pic16f84a tiene un programa con 16 secuencias las cuales se seleccionan mediante los 4 interruptores en RA0-->RA3, y con la entrada de pulsos en RA4 (dicha entrada de pulsos es la frecuencia con que van pasando los pasos de cada secuencia)

pero!!!

si en vez de meter esos pulsos por RA4, lo hacemos internamente mediante programación???

podríamos utilizar RA4 como la 5ta entrada y así obtener hasta 32 posibilidades (secuencias) y mejorar nada más y nada menos que al doble la capacidad!!!

si alguien quiere ayudar con la programación..dejo el archivito..

saludos.


----------



## Grav3n (Jul 31, 2010)

Que tal amigo estoy interesado en este proyecto también, bueno te dejo las pcb del mismo voy ya en la figura 8 revísalas para ver si están bien


  Me cuentas cualquier cosa, me suscribí al tema y ya te tengo en el msn


----------



## crimson (May 5, 2011)

Bueno, después de un tiempo armé mi LX 800. Funciona excelente, simple y sencilla y confiable como todo lo de la página de Rodd Elliot. En las fotos del osciloscopio vemos el ajuste de la rampa, el ajuste incorrecto y el más "lineal" es el correcto. Como Rodd no la vende en kit asumo que puedo publicar las placas sin problema de Copyright. Así que a animarse a armarla, que funciona OK. Saludos C


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2011)

muy buen laburo crim...pero eso que se ve en la priemr imagen es todo?

crei que iba a ser mas grande, con la parte de los potes y todo...ahi falta algo seguro...

y las etapas de potencia

o no?


----------



## crimson (May 6, 2011)

Hola DJ Draco, es una versión más sencilla, de 3 canales por plaqueta. 3 luces en una fase, 3 luces en otra fase y la que queda es para el audio. Si te fijás en la foto del equipo en la parte de arriba están los triacs con los disipadores. A la derecha se ve una ficha DB9, que es la que sale a los potenciómetros, montados en una pequeña consolita con los 6 potes. Es algo sencillito pero funciona muy bien. Ya estoy pensando en hacer una de 18 canales, 6 por fase y consola doble escena. Ya llegará. Gracias por los comentarios. Saludos C


----------



## avix (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola crimson,

Despierto este hilo después de un tiempo. Estoy en un grupo de teatro y se me metió en la cabeza que quería armar también el LX800. Como solo me interesa la regulación de luz por potes he prescindido del tema del audio. 

Tengo que decir soy casi un novato en esto de la electrónica, así que perdonad si digo alguna tontería. He empezado por dibujar y montar la fuente de 12v y el circuito con la fuente de 10v y la rampa; es con ésta precisamente con la que tengo problemas. La parte de la fuente de 10v funciona correctamente, leo 10.74v en la salida, pero la rampa no consigo verla. No dispongo de osciloscopio así que utilizo un PC con el software VisualAnalyzer (también me fabriqué un atenuador para los dos canales).

Hice el diseño del pcb con el Express PCB y lo he comparado con el tuyo y diría que son idénticos excepto en que en el tuyo hay un condensador extra y unas entradas de +-12v que no están en el diseño original. 

Adjunto imágenes con el circuito original y mi PCB.

Por otro lado, cuando miro con el "PC-osciloscopio" en la salida de D2, me sorprende ver que la señal está invertida respecto a lo que yo esperaría (Adjunto también imágenes) teneis una explicación? qué hago mal?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, disculpad si irrumpo así en este foro, pidiendo ayuda desde el primer mensaje.

Avix


----------



## crimson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola avix, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Agrandé la foto como para ver en detalle si había algún error pero no, está todo bien... quedaría por revisar los componentes (transistores, a veces vienen mal marcados o con distinta disposición de patas, hay que medirlos con un tester con hfe) o algún seteo indebido en el programa que usas para medir. Yo no soy muy amigo de medir con computadoras... soy de la guardia vieja, de la época del tren a vapor, uso mi viejo y fiel osciloscopio. Habría que sacarse la duda a ver si la computadora mide bien o está con la fase invertida o algo asi. 
Saludos C


----------



## avix (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola Crimson, gracias por tu rápida respuesta.

Yo también preferiría medir con osciloscopio, pero el presupuesto no me llega ... por eso me conformé con el pc. Los transistores y sus pinouts los he repasado miles de veces, en principio diría que están bien. Lo que más me preocupa es no tener la rampa. Tengo pocas herramientas, mi tester es de los baratos. Con el tester debería leer algun voltaje entre masa y la salida de rampa? puedo comprobar de alguna manera que no sea viendo la gráfica de la señal, que tengo algo correcto? (luego ya tocaría ajustar, pero al menos saber que la placa está bien)

Gracias !

PD. Qué software utilizas para trazar las PCBs?


----------



## crimson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola avix, recién medí con el tester en la salida de la rampa y me dá 5,6V. El programa que uso es el EAGLE. Saludos C


----------



## avix (Feb 5, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola DJ Draco, es una versión más sencilla, de 3 canales por plaqueta. 3 luces en una fase, 3 luces en otra fase y la que queda es para el audio. Si te fijás en la foto del equipo en la parte de arriba están los triacs con los disipadores. A la derecha se ve una ficha DB9, que es la que sale a los potenciómetros, montados en una pequeña consolita con los 6 potes. Es algo sencillito pero funciona muy bien. Ya estoy pensando en hacer una de 18 canales, 6 por fase y consola doble escena. Ya llegará. Gracias por los comentarios. Saludos C



Hola otra vez, Crimson.

Ya conseguí que todo funcionara, al final era un problema de pistas mal atacadas con el ácido. Todo resuleto y funciona de maravilla. Ahora quería adaptarla a trifásico y veo que tu ya lo has hecho. Le estoy dando vueltas y creo que hace falta una fuente de alimentación para cada fase, verdad? los 10v y la rampa tienen que estar tomados de la misma fase de la que alimentamos la carga?

Siguiendo el esquema de Elliott, asumo que tendré que preparar 3 placas de fuente de 10v y rampa, una para cada fase con su correspondiente transformador. 

Mi duda es si puedo enviar una sola linea de 10v a la mesa de control y utlizarla en todos los canales y vincular solo la rampa a la fase.  

Si cuelgo una fuente de cada fase, puedo unir las masas o es una tontería?

Gracias !

Avix


----------



## crimson (Feb 5, 2014)

Sí avix, los 10V de CC los podés tomar de una de las fuentes y te sirve para las tres fases. Las fuentes de CA con los generadores de rampa deben ser una por fase,sino no te coinciden los cruces por cero, porque las tres fases tienen entre sí una diferencia de 120º. Con unos transformadorcitos chicos, tipo 300mA alcanza y sobra, sonde los más baratos.
Me olvidaba: las masas las unís sin problemas
Saludos C


----------



## avix (Feb 5, 2014)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, Crimson !


----------



## tutu (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola, disculpen por la molestia, y por volver abrir el post, pero no entiendo en el dimmer la inductancia, como la hicieron o donde la consiguieron?

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2014)

tutu dijo:


> no entiendo en el dimmer la inductancia, como la hicieron o donde la consiguieron?



Hola tutu, está hecha con el núcleo de un toroide de fuente de PC y unas cuántas vueltas de alambre aislado. Con esto ya es suficiente para atenuar el ruido de conmutación de alta frecuencia que genera el triac.
Saludos C


----------



## tutu (Dic 3, 2014)

Muchas gracias Crimson, el de Fogonazo también sirve? 
-Una pregunta más. Puedo conectar a la salida de los dimmers, una pantalla de Leds? en mi caso son 126 led piraña y consumen 18v 280mA

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2014)

tutu dijo:


> Muchas gracias Crimson,* el de Fogonazo también sirve? *
> -Una pregunta más. Puedo conectar a la salida de los dimmers, una pantalla de Leds? en mi caso son 126 led piraña y consumen 18v 280mA
> 
> Saludos!




 
  
 
​
Y, ! No es lo que era cuando tenía 20 años ¡, pero todavía cumple con su cometido


----------



## tutu (Dic 4, 2014)

Nooo jajaja, no es muy conveniente hablar en sujeto tácito jajajaja, me refería al dimmer que habías publicado, como no tiene inductancia es un poco mas fácil.


Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2014)

Puede que no haya dibujado la inductancia, pero siempre es conveniente colocarla (La inductancia) para minimizar las emisiones electro-magnéticas. 

Una red de *Snubber* sobre el TRIAC, tampoco viene mal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> Y, ! No es lo que era cuando tenía 20 años ¡, pero todavía cumple con su cometido


----------



## tutu (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola gente, yo de nuevo, una bobina de una fuente atx servira? Tengo unas cuantas fuentes tiradas. Para generar la rampa hay un potenciómetro o una resistencia variable de 470 Ohms se le puede poner una resistencia de 470 ohms?
Gracias de antemano

Saludos!


----------



## avix (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola Tutu,

Tienes que poner la resistencia variable porque luego necesitarás ajustar la señal de rampa para que el diente de sierra sea correcto.


----------



## tutu (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola Avix, la resistencia variable es de 470 Ohms, dudo encontrar una de esas en el país jaja


----------



## crimson (Dic 9, 2014)

tutu dijo:


> Hola Avix, la resistencia variable es de 470 Ohms, dudo encontrar una de esas en el país jaja



Tutu, inventá algo, poné una de 1K en paralelo con una fija de 1K, pero fijate de regular la cosa. sino la rampa queda fija y los potenciómetros no van a actuar correctamente.
Ver el archivo adjunto 52937
Saludos C


----------



## avix (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola de nuevo,

El equipo va de fábula, lo he ampliado a 12 canales en trifásico, pero me ha surgido un problema ... 

Para poder alejar la parte de control (los potenciómetros) de la de potencia, he comprado una manguera de 16 hilos de 0,5 mm2 de sección, 25 metros. El resultado es que no me llega suficiente tensión (o corriente).  Si mido la tensión en la salida de la manguera, sin conectarla, leo los 10,8 voltios pero al conectarla cae en seguida a menos de 4. Me sorprende que con solo 25 metros de cable se pierda tanto. Cómo puedo resolverlo? porque aunque ponga una fuente en la parte de control, igualmente tendré que enviar las señales de cada canal por ese cable y me caerá también la tensión en el otro lado. 

Puede ser una solución añadir una fuente de 10v en lugar de sacarlos de la placa de la rampa y aumentar el transformador?

Gracias !


----------



## crimson (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola avix, lo que se podría hacer es lo siguiente:

Una fuente de mayor tensión, para compensar la caída; un regulador LM317 y ajustás para que a máximo recorrido del potenciómetro la tensión presente en la entrada de la placa controladora sea 10V.
¡Qué cable complicado! ¿Cómo puede perder tanto en 25 metros?
Saludos C


----------



## avix (Mar 9, 2015)

Muchas gracias Crimson !

Hago pruebas y os digo.

Avix


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2015)

Se me ocurre que hay algo que está mal.

La tensión de 0-10V se aplica a la entrada no inversora de un operacional, esta *no* debería "Cargar" el ida y vuelta de los cables de manera significativa.

Si tienes conductores sobrantes en el cable de control remoto, trata de reforzar el *+* y *GND* poniendo 2 conductores en paralelo para cada una de esas 2 conexiones.


----------



## avix (Mar 9, 2015)

El consumo lo tengo en el circuito de los potenciometros.  Os enseño lo que tengo montado, y decidme si veis algo raro.

De una de los 3 circuitos de rampa (lo tengo montado en trifásico) extraigo los 10v que se envian al módulo de control (a través de la manguera de 25 mts)

En el módulo de control tengo 12 canales con 2 potenciómetros cada uno (A y B) y dos potenciómetros master (A Y B) que permiten alternar programaciones.

Los 10 v llegan al "máster" y de éste salen dos referencias (por OUT1) que van a cada uno de los canales  (por EXT1 y EXT2) . Lo que viene de cada referencia se regula con el potenciómetro correspondiente y se mezclan ambos resultados en OUT1. Adicionalmente existe un pulsador por cada canal que envia 10v directos para hacer flashes. A los potenciómetros añadí el conjunto de resistencias y condensador que aconsejaba la página de Elliot para hacer más regular la salida. 

Hasta ahora había trabajado con una manguera de unos 5 o 6 metros con 10 hilos de 0,1  o 0,2, (la típica que se usaba para comunicaciones RS232 en PCs hace años) y no tenía pérdidas. Al pasar a 12 canales decidí comprar una manguera más larga y supuse que con 0,5 de sección ya sería suficiente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2015)

Coloca el regulador de tensión LM317 en la caja donde se encuentran los potenciómetros, de esa forma la mayor caída será sobre la tensión de *entrada* al regulador y, además, duplica la sección de GND


*Edit:*
Estuve mirando el esquema y para que te lleguen 4V a los potenciómetros deberías tener conductores con una resistencia de unos *200Ω* 
Me parece que tu inconveniente pasa por otro lado.


----------



## avix (Mar 9, 2015)

Si, a mi también me cuesta creer que el cable sea el responsable, pero pruebo con uno de 2 metros y todo funciona correctamente. Eso es lo que me despista. 

Edito:
Voy a revisar las soldaduras de los conectores no sea que tenga algún contacto o micro-contacto; pero al aire da los 10v correctamente ...


----------



## avix (Mar 10, 2015)

Funciona !!

Perdonad, error mío. Aunque lo había revisado 20 veces, la masa estaba desplazada un pin en uno de los conectores. También es curioso tener tensión midiendo contra el aire. 


En fin, repito, disculpad mi despiste y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## avix (Mar 13, 2015)

Ya tengo la ampliación acabada, subo unas fotos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2015)

*! Remonono tu equipo de luces ¡* 

Me recuerda el odio que me daba hacer las ranuras para potenciómetros deslizantes 

Ver el archivo adjunto 126527​


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2015)

Muuuchos años después de batallar con la lima y haciendo miles de agujeritos viene a aparecer en el mercado nacional el disco de corte...





Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2015)

Tecnológicamente moderno y  es caro






También probé esto, pero me dio mejor resultado el agua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Siempre usé una sierra circular HSS , aunque una común o widia también andan , ponía la guia y los topes en la mesa , delante de la sierra y luego bajaba suavemente el aluminio apoyado como bisagra sobre la guia con la sierra andando.

 No hay opción de error   Así que aprendí a usar un hardboard de prueba 











La imagen de la sierra es solo ilustrativa


----------



## avix (Mar 13, 2015)

La verdad es que las ranuras han sido lo más difícil de mecanizar. Después de varias pruebas y materiales las he hecho en una plancha de dm de 3mm con el minitaladro y una fresa. Están muy lejos de ser perfectas pero el potenciómetro hace todo su recorrido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2015)

Antes del corte por chorro de agua intenté con éxito emplear un pedazo de hoja de sierra como "Saca-Bocado"

Un agujero en cada extremo de la ranura, allí se apoya la sierra de forma inclinada, se golpea con martillo y va cortando la ranura.
Hay que apoyar sobre 2 guías para que el corte sea más preciso.

Primeros intentos "Fracaso absoluto", pero le tomé la mano y empezó a salir bien


----------

